
Show HN: jqkungfu, a jq Playground Built with WebAssembly - raboukhalil
http://jqkungfu.com
======
raboukhalil
Author here.

I built this tool to quickly play around with JSON data and jq queries outside
the command line.

It was built by compiling jq from C to WebAssembly, and by basically calling
jq's main() function from JavaScript!

The main advantage of this over having a server run jq queries and return
results to the browser is speed and security. But there's also convenience:
jqkungfu is front-end only, and is hosted as a bunch of static files on cloud
storage!

